# Platinum 24 - Will not track straight!



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Conditions:

Machine setup by my local dealer
First use, machine started right up 
8 inches fluffy powder
100% flat, clean smooth pavement beneath
No issue throwing the light stuff, or the heavier pack at the end of the driveway

Issues:

Machine insists on tracking to the LEFT, or to the RIGHT.
I feel I am WRESTLING the thing to keep a straight track
Turning seems to take MUCH more effort than my old solid axle Toro this machine replaces
I am EXTREMELY concerned as I approach the 3 vehicles parked in the driveway
BOTH wheels seem to remain engaged as I attempt a tight/U-Turn

Questions:

I found that PULLING the outside handle (vs pushing the inside handle) seemed to help align the track, but this is taking much more effort that the YouTubes demos I have seen

This feels like an adjustment issue - but what should I be looking for? Any suggestions to get me going??

I don't have a garage 


I so much wanted to LOVE this machine! Not there yet...


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

mark! check the tires and make sure both are filled with the same air pressure. check to make sure the gap on the center scraper blade is equal on both ends. check the skids on each end of the auger housing to make sure they are aligned and touching the surface the same way. if the surface is level and traction for both wheels is the same it should track even and straight spec calls for 1/8" gap for hard surfaces, mine I set to 3/16". does it have the new auto trac or does it have the wheel pins? here's a good resource on ariens what to look for if you have problems. http://movingsnow.com/2013/problems-ariens-auto-turn-snow-blowers/


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Seems to be a recurring problem...

Take a look at my last post on this page for some insight on getting things adjusted properl...
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn-13.html


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Round 2 - another 6-8 inches of fluff this morning.

Seemed a bit more behaved today. Maybe due to the fact the pavement was "slicker" with yesterdays hardpack, the skids not dragging on the pavement, initiating an unwanted turn. Dunno.

Still seems to favor leftward tracking. Might be a simple adjustment once I get a warmer day..

Heated handles VERY MUCH appreciated today @3deg w/15deg windchill!

Cranked thru the snowbank NO PROBLEM, tossed into my neighbors yard


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

Definitely check the tire pressure. My driveway is rough and uneven. If I get a low tire my snow blower will wander left and right pretty bad depending on the bumps and cracks. When the tires have even pressure it almost feels like my driveway is smoother than it is.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

My first thought was tire pressure too. I get a simar tracking problem on my 36" walk behind mower if the air pressure doesn't match. Skids were also my next thought, as mentioned above.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

markp99 said:


> Conditions:
> 
> Machine setup by my local dealer
> First use, machine started right up
> ...


It might be defective because there are many others not having any problems at all. I would call the dealer and have him look at it.

Ken


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Mark, welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your troubles. You are apparently not alone. Some of us lucky ones have had no issues, while others like you, are pulling their hair out. Here's a link to an extensive thread talking about the auto-turn:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html
Look towards the end of the thread, there are some responses there that may answer some of your questions. I kind of wonder if it's a quality control issue with the company that actually makes the differentials. I can't imagine why some of us have no issues and some of us can't make the machine track straight at all. In the thread that I mentioned, there are responses from Snowmann. He works for Ariens.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

OK, cracked 30 degs today. 

Dragged the Ariens Platinum 24 to the driveway and sat it on a flat spot.

While there does appear to be a consistent ~1/8"+ gap across the blade, the LEFT shoe appears to be protruding (from bottom edge of the sidepanels) more than the right shoe by more than 1/8". 

This might account for the leftward tracking. But just not sure how to explain this height difference, especially considering the gap appears consistent. Maybe the housing is RACKED?

Freezing rain right now, but next chance I get I'll back off the left shoe just a tad, attempting to maintain the gap.


Note: Another observation - I notice scores on the driveway from the skids (~white line segments), but they appear to be from only ONE side, not both (maybe from the LEFT shoe). Though, both skids appear to be wearing (as expected, painted surface worn off). My first snow was a very dry powder (-5deg F), so driveway was dry - not slippery - causing more drag on the shoes than might be typical.
.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A racked housing was found to be the issue for a couple people. It was Snowmann who works for Ariens that first suggested that. In one case the housing was actually bent and someone traded his machine for a different one. In another case it was improper assembly at the plant. The fix for that is to loosen the bolts holding the front scoop to the drive unit and listen for it to click down into the notches it sets in and then re-tighten the bolts after everything is square.

If you find yours is crooked then after you fix it you will need to readjust the scraper and skid shoes.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

markp99 said:


> OK, cracked 30 degs today.
> 
> Dragged the Ariens Platinum 24 to the driveway and sat it on a flat spot.
> 
> ...


I think what you could be experiencing is that most concrete or blacktop is not level enough to adjust the skids within an 1/8". I first notice this in my garage. I would get it just right, then move it 5 feet, only to notice one skid in the air. I don't have an answer to this problem. (On a positive note, this is a sign of a stiff well built chassis. A flexing weaker chassis might not have this character.) 

For me the Ariens black plastic skids worked so well on any blower, old or new, that adjusting them didn't matter that much. Ariens plastic skids are really wide and slippery in all directions not just forward and backwards. I'll bet these would solve 90% of your pulling problem. Home Depot is the cheapest that I found for these skids, and you can return them if you don't think they help.

PS:
The chassis could have a twist to it. Assuming most chassis would not be perfect. I just haven't found a perfect flat spot to check mine yet.

Ken


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Ken,

I was thinking poly skids would be a good option. They would be more "slippery" and would likely wear into a consistent height.

Any idea if poly skids would last a full season (~10+ storms)?


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

markp99 said:


> Thanks Ken,
> 
> I was thinking poly skids would be a good option. They would be more "slippery" and would likely wear into a consistent height.
> 
> Any idea if poly skids would last a full season (~10+ storms)?


They should last multiple seasons. They are much tougher then they appear and really don't wear much at all.

I wouldn't count on needing them to be perfectly even. In normal usage there will always be one dragging more then the other. The slipperiness of them will be just so much more forgiving. 



Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a pair of poly skids for my Pro 32 and just removed them this past week. They were already starting to get marred up and showing signs of wear after only a couple of uses. Granted, I blow ~7,000SF of fresh asphalt every time though. I much prefer the metal ones and feel they will hold up MUCH longer. The poly ones will probably wear even quicker if being used on concrete, as brushed concrete generally has an even more abrasive surface.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I have a pair of poly skids for my Pro 32 and just removed them this past week. They were already starting to get marred up and showing signs of wear after only a couple of uses. Granted, I blow ~7,000SF of fresh asphalt every time though. I much prefer the metal ones and feel they will hold up MUCH longer. The poly ones will probably wear even quicker if being used on concrete, as brushed concrete generally has an even more abrasive surface.


Thanks, that's good to know. I have brushed concrete and mine last a few years at least. I just assumed they where tough. Two things that could contribute to this maybe. My concrete is sealed with about ten coats of sealer. The other thing is that, my driveway faces north which means almost no thawing, and most of the winter is not on bare concrete. I have to use salt so the UPS guy doesn't slip. 

Thanks for bringing it up though, I'll have to pay closer attention to why mine last a long time.

Sad Packer game, like they say "Close but no cigar" ):

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

They probably are tough, just not as tough as the steel ones 

yeah, I did not expect to win. SF is the better team. Was happy to see them play so well considering how many young guys we had filling in for the injured on defense. I believe it's going to be either SF or Seattle hoisting the Lombardi trophy this year.

BTW, I was born & raised in GB. Grew up 5 blocks north of Lambeau Field on Liberty St, near the intersection of Oneida.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> They probably are tough, just not as tough as the steel ones
> 
> yeah, I did not expect to win. SF is the better team. Was happy to see them play so well considering how many young guys we had filling in for the injured on defense. I believe it's going to be either SF or Seattle hoisting the Lombardi trophy this year.


Agreed. There is a reason why there is a saying "Tough as Steel". 

I just think 49ers depend to much on the QB running to bail them out of tight spots. But hey, that's why they have to play the game. 

Ken


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

I grabbed a pair of the Poly Shoes today from my local dealer. Was raining today, so I'll attempt an install a bit later - deep freeze on the way, but no snow. 

I had the machine on its back today and placed a framing square against the current metal shoes and housing. The left shoe is a quite nearly a 1/4" taller than the right shoe, and not quite FLAT (yeesh - setup by the dealer!). The gap is not quite as perfect as I initially thought. Maybe 1/16" extra gap near the left edge - but oddly not 1/4" as the I'd expect the extra shoe height to result.

I went with the Poly shoes as the stock metal shores really scraped-up the pavement! Might have been just the LEFT shoe, especially in its crooked position.

Hopefully my left-tracking issue will be eliminated!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

markp99 said:


> I grabbed a pair of the Poly Shoes today from my local dealer. Was raining today, so I'll attempt an install a bit later - deep freeze on the way, but no snow.
> 
> I had the machine on its back today and placed a framing square against the current metal shoes and housing. The left shoe is a quite nearly a 1/4" taller than the right shoe, and not quite FLAT (yeesh - setup by the dealer!). The gap is not quite as perfect as I initially thought. Maybe 1/16" extra gap near the left edge - but oddly not 1/4" as the I'd expect the extra shoe height to result.
> 
> ...


Now you know why I insisted on receiving mine still in the crate. I wanted to set things up myself so I knew everything would be done correctly. I don't trust people to do things I am fully capable of doing. 

All I do is make sure the blower is on even pavement and then place a washer (whatever thickness you want for the scraper bar clearance) on each end of the scraper bar and set the bucket down on them. Then loosen the skids and slide them so they both are completely flat on the pavement and tighten them. Once they are tight I move the blower to a different flat spot and push down on the handle bar to lift the bucket up and then set it back down paying attention to if both sides set down at the same time. If they don't, I would double check your air pressure, as having different air pressure from side to side will also cause the bucket to not set down uniformly. 

As soon as it comes in, I will be swapping out my M.Y. 2013 ATC differential out for a M.Y. 2014 Auto-Turn one just to see what the difference is and what one I like better.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like Ariens posted a video on their youtube about fixing auto turn pulling.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ha, I could have shot that exact video from my driveway yesterday! 

Thanks for posting.

Now, just need some SNOW to try it out!


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Made the adjustments as noted by Ariens. I planned to also add Poly skids but the bolts my dealer provided with the skids (not in a kit) were too short @ the rear holes. Will return to replace some other day.

We had a new unexpected snowfall today: 6in+ of the dense, sticky stuff. A nice test compared to the 12in bone dry powder from the last storm.

Platinum 24 did not complain or clog. Nice. Tracking was very much improved, but still not perfect.  

On one straight 50ft run (as flat and perfect and smooth as can be, with no cracks, ruts or ice), you can clearly see a *SAW-TOOTH* pattern from the newly cleared path beside the virgin snow. The corrections are small (3-4 inches every ~1-2 feet), but they are PERSISTENT along the full length of the run.

I thought to grab a photo but chose to continue and finish the job.

I'll hold judgement until I get the poly slides on, though the driveway today was VERY slick, I cannot imagine poly material would offer any advantage.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

markp99 said:


> Made the adjustments as noted by Ariens. I planned to also add Poly skids but the bolts my dealer provided with the skids (not in a kit) were too short @ the rear holes. Will return to replace some other day.
> 
> We had a new unexpected snowfall today: 6in+ of the dense, sticky stuff. A nice test compared to the 12in bone dry powder from the last storm.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad it is improved for you. I know its hard if it doesn't snow enough.
Here is some food for thought and please don't take this personal. It is truly just meant to be just another piece to the puzzle. You mention a 1-2 foot pattern. An adult's stride is just that distance. Auto-Turn shouldn't force this rhythm but it isn't going to prevent it like a straight axle would. 

Just something to think about.

I vote for more snow days 

Ken


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you for your post. My machine would veer to the right. Check the cables and friction wheel drive according to the manual. Machine is only been used about 6 times across 2 winters as I bought it in February 2017. Scratch my head a bit, but I googled the problem in a few variations and came across this forum. It was just a soft tire. Inflated it to spec and check the other. Did a test run and it goes straight. Thank you. Sterling.......


----------



## LostinMaine (Dec 10, 2017)

Armor Skids fixed my tracking issues.A lot smoother than the stock skids over my dirt driveway and also auto turn works as intended as far as ease of turning.


----------

